# Boulder creek tree hazzard



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

PerBPD river is closed to all traffic at this spot which is 400 arapahoe


----------



## maxdog123 (Mar 23, 2007)

Just finish a kayak run (1pm). The tree is a very big cotton wood that spans the width of the creek. I did not see a way around it. We carried around it on river left. The downed tree is about at 5th street. Be safe, it may take awhile for it to get cleared.


----------

